

Nvidia finally releases a 28nm Kepler-based GPU, the GTX 680 - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/123271-nvidias-gtx-680-emphasizes-efficiency-pours-on-the-speed

======
polshaw
Faster, more efficient and cheaper than their AMD rival.. it has been a long
time since you could say that!

Hopefully Nvidia's move to 28nm starts some price competition.

More in depth anandtech review: [http://www.anandtech.com/show/5699/nvidia-
geforce-gtx-680-re...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/5699/nvidia-geforce-
gtx-680-review)

~~~
nivertech
How do you know if it's cheaper? AMD cards still outperform on price and raw
performance 5TFlops > 3TFlops.

~~~
stewie2
AMD 7970 = $550 GTX 680 = $499

I can tag a brick 6TFlops and sell it for $551

------
rdl
I wonder if they've improved performance of the 32 bit rotate operations which
currently make ATI 3-5x+ faster for Bitcoin mining (I don't think bitcoin
mining is a really worthwhile use case, but being able to do faster crypto
operations in general is nice)

